# I JUST CAN DO IT



## lavi (Aug 6, 2010)

I learn so much and practice but i confuse when i do a new cycle. i forgot where i put the piece that where orianted.
another thing is that i make the list on a pece of paper and write (FR LB ) and not the color. do you think that i should move to colors?
what do you suppost me to do to start do it blind? thank you all


----------



## lavi (Aug 6, 2010)

I learn so much and practice but i confuse when i do a new cycle. i forgot where i put the piece that where orianted.
another thing is that i make the list on a pece of paper and write (FR LB ) and not the color. do you think that i should move to colors?
what do you suppost me to do to start do it blind?
thank you all

i use pochman method for corners and egdes


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 6, 2010)

Give stickers letters, then make storys or whatever. Being able to remember the piece where you started a new cycle should become quite easy with practice.


----------



## lavi (Aug 6, 2010)

if you give the piieces names and you make a letter
how can you know id it blue-white or white blue?


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 6, 2010)

You give the stickers a letter, not the pieces. White-blue and blue-white will have different letters.


----------



## lavi (Aug 6, 2010)

for example
what do you give to white blue and what to blue white?
and how could you know what is it?


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 6, 2010)

White-blue is C and blue-white is D.

So I memo either C or D in my string of letters.
I will know it's white-blue when I recall C, etc


----------



## lavi (Aug 6, 2010)

can you give me an example for oe latter? for corners and eges?

just to be sure: you have now your leeter for every situation? 
C white blue
D blue white
E green yellow .....

like this

edit: i know that people make a tory about the pieces like spiderman (blue rad or rad blue and this is my questin 2)


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes. 
Example:
A - white orange
B - orange white
I - green orange
J - orange green
M - blue red
N - red blue

So if I wanna cycle white-orange > green orange > blue red I would memo 'AIM'


----------



## lavi (Aug 6, 2010)

can someone give me his latter?( all of them)


----------



## salamee (Aug 6, 2010)

Why does anyone have trouble with memorising new cycles? For Corners, I just visually memo one straight chain and for egdes I do so as well, only with letters. I just make pairs of two, three or sometimes four letters if they are easy to memorize in this certain pair like for example if they form a word.


----------



## lavi (Aug 6, 2010)

yes but if i do a new cycle first: i dont know what edge i had already did 
second i always forgot what i did and where is the piece now


----------



## Innocence (Aug 6, 2010)

lavi said:


> yes but if i do a new cycle first: i dont know what edge i had already did
> second i always forgot what i did and where is the piece now



If you've forgotten an edge that you've memorized, there isn't much chance of successfully solving the cube, is there? So the problem isn't the new cycles, it's that you can't even remember whether you've solved an edge or not. Revisit your memory, looking at the different items and see if a particular item is there. If you can't remember, you probably need to practise or improve your memory method.


----------



## lavi (Aug 6, 2010)

lisen
when i want to start anew cycle i dont know where i can do it because i dont remember what already correct (maybe i need to check again the pieces that in my memory?


----------



## salamee (Aug 6, 2010)

That's it. Just go over the memorized items again. If the piece which you need to know about is included, it will be solved at that point in execution, if not, it won't be. If you can't recall, the problem you need to work on is the memory.
Which memory method do you use, actually?


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 6, 2010)

Perhaps you should first describe what:

BLD method you are trying to use
Which algs you use
What is your regular 3x3x3 method

If we do not know what you use / can do it is hard to hand solutions that would work for YOU

And definately check out joel van noort's tutorial on old pochman BLD

AND use the search function of the forum, there are 100's of posts on BLD methods, cycles, "coding" of the stickers, etc,etc


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 6, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Perhaps you should first describe what:
> 
> BLD method you are trying to use
> Which algs you use
> ...



He stated that he is using old pochmann. And what does this have to do with what regular 3x3 method he uses?

Anyway, a lot of useful BLD information are scattered all around various threads in this forum, some of which doesn't even sound like it contains information, or has too many pages to actually look for it. It's a sad thing


----------



## riffz (Aug 6, 2010)

lavi said:


> can someone give me his latter?( all of them)



Here's what I use:

UB - A
BU - B
UR - C

...continue around top

LB - I
BL - J
BR - K

...continue around middle slice...

BD - Q
DB - R
RD - S

...continue around bottom


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 6, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> He stated that he is using old pochmann. And what does this have to do with what regular 3x3 method he uses?
> 
> Anyway, a lot of useful BLD information are scattered all around various threads in this forum, some of which doesn't even sound like it contains information, or has too many pages to actually look for it. It's a sad thing



Oops missed the Pochmann comment...
regular 3x3x3 method could be relevant for knowing usefull BLD algs.

Info can indeed be hidden in long threads but by going trough them you learn a lot. Even things you didn't think asking about.
Not that this specific thread title will be very useful for future "info-seekers"


----------



## lavi (Aug 6, 2010)

Can you give me ideas for memorazion method?
and realy thank you all for the help

this forum is the best


----------



## lavi (Aug 7, 2010)

riffz said:


> lavi said:
> 
> 
> > can someone give me his latter?( all of them)
> ...




do you mean that the piece with the color of LB is I 
or that piece that need to go to LB so it I ?


----------



## Sakarie (Aug 7, 2010)

lavi said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > lavi said:
> ...



It's the same thing isn't it?

Here was my list when i used Classic Pochmann. Please, in the future, make an effort yourself, it's not that hard to give every sticker a letter on your own.

Edges:



Spoiler



A = UF
B =FU
C =UL
D =LU
E =UB
F =BU
G =FL
H =LF
I =LB
J =BL
K =BR
L =RB
M =RF
N =FR
O =DF
P =FD
Q =DL
R =LD
S =DB
T =BD
U =DR
V =RD


Corners:


Spoiler



A = Urf
B =Ruf
C =Fur
D =Ufl
E =Flu
F =Luf
G =Ubr
H =Bru
I =Rub
J =Dfr
K =Frd
L =Rdf
M =Dlf
N =Lfd
O =Fdl
P =Drb
Q =Rbd
R =Brd
S =Dbl
T =Bld
U =Ldb


----------

